# Stonefruit and creams



## aktorsyl (23/6/17)

I'm trying to hammer together 2 particular recipes: Mangos & Yogurt/Cream, and Peaches & Cream.
Any renowned recipes out there that you guys could recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (23/6/17)

What mango(es) and peach(es) are you working with, or will you source based on the recipes you like? Current ATF recipes seem to favour JF Honey Peach and Flv Mango which not many people have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/6/17)

RichJB said:


> What mango(es) and peach(es) are you working with, or will you source based on the recipes you like? Current ATF recipes seem to favour JF Honey Peach and Flv Mango which not many people have.


Ah, good question. I have the following:

TFA Mango
CAP Sweet Mango

and:

TFA Peach
JF Honey Peach
TFA Juicy Peach
FA White Peach
TFA Nectarine

I'm not very happy with the 2 mango's I have though, unless I'm mixing it wrong, but I find the Sweet Mango way too astringent, and the TFA Mango to taste like absolutely nothing.

The peaches I just got and had very little time to test them properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/6/17)

JF Honey Peach is apparently the go-to now, particularly for those who get throat hit from the others. I haven't mixed it yet (don't have JF Honey Peach or FA Yogurt) but Joel's She's a Peach looks great. Seeing as he uses cream, ice cream and yogurt together in it, it might give you an idea as well for your mango yogurt/cream?

For mango juices, Flv Mango has the ID10-T stamp of approval, although Cap Sweet ranks highly too. ID10-T is probably the best source for mango recipes, particularly in how he combines mangoes together - four in the case of Tamamango. Although it's not a yogurt/cream. For something a bit simpler and creamy, maybe Vurve's daftly-named Steal This Recipe Too. Otherwise, for a recipe using the exact two mangoes you have, altneurose's BB-8 might hit the spot

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/6/17)

RichJB said:


> JF Honey Peach is apparently the go-to now, particularly for those who get throat hit from the others. I haven't mixed it yet (don't have JF Honey Peach or FA Yogurt) but Joel's She's a Peach looks great. Seeing as he uses cream, ice cream and yogurt together in it, it might give you an idea as well for your mango yogurt/cream?
> 
> For mango juices, Flv Mango has the ID10-T stamp of approval, although Cap Sweet ranks highly too. ID10-T is probably the best source for mango recipes, particularly in how he combines mangoes together - four in the case of Tamamango. Although it's not a yogurt/cream. For something a bit simpler and creamy, maybe Vurve's daftly-named Steal This Recipe Too. Otherwise, for a recipe using the exact two mangoes you have, altneurose's BB-8 might hit the spot


Brilliant, thanks @RichJB !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (8/7/17)

Mixed a few with Honey Peach tonight.. I'm sure it mellows on the steep but even so, this is a pretty tart and kinda sour flavour. Not the canned peach sweet flavour that I'm trying to get at.
Wonder if I should try nectarine rather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/7/17)

I recently discovered TFA Philipene Mango and was really surprised by it's 'real' mangoness.... This one tastes like real mango, skin and all. It has all the elements of a fresh mango without being overly sweet. I mixed up Philippine Mango Cream and after about 10 days the Mango came alive. Give it a shot, you won't regret it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (9/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Ah, good question. I have the following:
> 
> TFA Mango
> CAP Sweet Mango
> ...


Loco does a mango concentrate that is very good, like a barely ripe green mango.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (9/7/17)

I liked the Loc Mango too. Flv is still regarded highly although apparently Liquid Barn (iirc) have an absolute stunner mango out.

Regarding peaches, if JF isn't doing it for you, Inw seems to be a last resort. Manson and skiddlz both like it, claiming it's juice at low percentages and peach rings at higher percentages. It's difficult to source, though. The upside is that it's not on the reformulation list. Another option is to try adding FA Apricot, which may sweeten/soften the tartness a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I liked the Loc Mango too. Flv is still regarded highly although apparently Liquid Barn (iirc) have an absolute stunner mango out.
> 
> Regarding peaches, if JF isn't doing it for you, Inw seems to be a last resort. Manson and skiddlz both like it, claiming it's juice at low percentages and peach rings at higher percentages. It's difficult to source, though. The upside is that it's not on the reformulation list. Another option is to try adding FA Apricot, which may sweeten/soften the tartness a bit.


Latest mix happening tonight, new yogurt base (the one I posted about separately) with JF Honey Peach at 2.5% combined with FA Apricot at 1.75%.
Thoughts on percentages?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (17/7/17)

Sounds good to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Sounds good to me.


You're on record 

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

